# Christie drops the apron for Pro Ball



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Just a note, Doug announced on his girly little website that he is coming back to the league. He can D, and did shoot some 3s in Sactown... but he is old. And has serious baggage, way more than the average married guy.

Id make him a deal, he can have a camp invite if all nuggets personnel can have a restraining order against his wife. that way she cant ever come around for games practices or anything.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

his d WAS good...3 years ago.

he can hit the corner 3 thats about it. GREAT passer though.

no thanks either way. we need a starter...


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

We'll have to see what the Mrs. thinks of Denver first and foremost. Then we can talk.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Christie needs a paycheck and he's not capable of earning one anymore. 

Pass.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Would have been a nice move a few years back. Now it's probably just a waste of time.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Reminds me of when we signed Tracy Murray a few years back.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Doesn't this belong in the WNBA forum?


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

It's easy to snicker at Mr. and Mrs. Christie for how they run their marriage, but it seems to work for them, doesn't it? If he requires her okay for where he works--and he doesn't mind that situation--more power to them. 

Somehow I can't imagine Mrs. Christie agreeing to live in Denver, though. Didn't she once say she wasn't ever going to live anywhere that gets snow?

Finally, Christie's days of excellent defense are probably done. He's still a fine passer, I'm sure, but the Nuggets need somebody who can start--and defend well. I think he's probably past it.

Hope their weird little clothes and stuff website goes well, because I can't see any team wanting to take him (and his marriage) on as part of a coaching staff. The Christies may have alienated too many people for him to ever get another job in the NBA.

...but at least he didn't choke anybody.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

endora60 said:


> Somehow I can't imagine Mrs. Christie agreeing to live in Denver, though. Didn't she once say she wasn't ever going to live anywhere that gets snow?
> 
> .


you should read up more on how their marriage affects his play. he blows her kisses in the middle of the game, and really disruptes the team. the problem is he cant seperate his job from his personal life. that is an issue, if i was married, i cant just take my wife to work with me everyday.

you gotta remember, Mrs Christie also like gucci.... and Mr Christie could have trouble finding work


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

nbanoitall said:


> you should read up more on how their marriage affects his play. he blows her kisses in the middle of the game, and really disruptes the team. the problem is he cant seperate his job from his personal life. that is an issue, if i was married, i cant just take my wife to work with me everyday.
> 
> you gotta remember, Mrs Christie also like gucci.... and Mr Christie could have trouble finding work


I'm as aware of Mr. and Mrs. Christie's....marital oddities....as you are, thanks. And they don't matter. How the Christies run their marriage is neither your business nor mine. If he expresses his love by blowing a stupid kiss before every free throw, so what? If his teammates (and opponents) are so thrown by that that they can't keep their concentration, they need to go into a different line of work.

As for your comment that you couldn't take your wife to work with you if you were married, the obvious answer is Yes, sure you could--if you were an NBA player. There are usually wives and kids in their nice courtside seats, cheering their husbands/fathers on. What bothers you is that Mrs. Christie is clearly the....authority?.....in that marriage, and the point is, It's none of your concern. Only Doug Christie gets an opinion on this one, and he doesn't seem to mind.

All that matters to the rest of the world is whether he can still play. From what I've seen of him lately--admittedly not much--he can't....and so he shouldn't get a job with an NBA team.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

endora60 said:


> I'm as aware of Mr. and Mrs. Christie's....marital oddities....as you are, thanks. And they don't matter. How the Christies run their marriage is neither your business nor mine. If he expresses his love by blowing a stupid kiss before every free throw, so what? If his teammates (and opponents) are so thrown by that that they can't keep their concentration, they need to go into a different line of work.
> 
> As for your comment that you couldn't take your wife to work with you if you were married, the obvious answer is Yes, sure you could--if you were an NBA player. There are usually wives and kids in their nice courtside seats, cheering their husbands/fathers on. What bothers you is that Mrs. Christie is clearly the....authority?.....in that marriage, and the point is, It's none of your concern. Only Doug Christie gets an opinion on this one, and he doesn't seem to mind.
> 
> All that matters to the rest of the world is whether he can still play. From what I've seen of him lately--admittedly not much--he can't....and so he shouldn't get a job with an NBA team.


he got the boot from the kings for the reason. im not talking about his wife as a spectator

its way more than a kiss blow and its a disruption to the team, the kings reportedly dumped him for that reason. you can look up some articles that go into detail about how over the line their relationship is. It would be like having my wife yap at all my employees and in at least some way interfer with my ability to do my job.

its that ****ed up.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

nbanoitall said:


> he got the boot from the kings for the reason. im not talking about his wife as a spectator
> 
> its way more than a kiss blow and its a disruption to the team, the kings reportedly dumped him for that reason. you can look up some articles that go into detail about how over the line their relationship is. It would be like having my wife yap at all my employees and in at least some way interfer with my ability to do my job.
> 
> its that ****ed up.


To YOU it is, and to ME it is--but there's an entire subsection of marriage (DD) which seems like the Christies' thing. :whatever: Goodness, how a couple runs its marriage, assuming both partners are happy with it, shouldn't concern anyone but them.

Even having this conversation is undignified, like something out of _The National Enquirer_.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

http://www.hard-wood.org/?p=35

i look at anything that gets in the way of winning basketball as a distraction. drugs, alcohol, attitude, or a nosey wife with an electric dog collar.... I dont care. I dont want that around... dont care if its dignified


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

It's not like the Christies keep their marriage private and fans are nosing into it. It's displayed all over the court whenever he makes a good play with that dumb hand gesture. 

So if he does it in front of 19,000 fans we have the right and responsibility to call him on it and dog him out. It obviously affects more than people think.

Again since it's pubic affection and in our face we can gripe. You see people making out in public you can call them on it. But if you drove to their house, kicked in the door and yapped and griped then...well then you have something.

Christie needs to keep selling his perfume or uh cologne.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

i hated how christie would point the finger up everytime he made a basket. gimme a break. and ya his marriage DID disrupt the kings. his wife was known to have gotten into a couple verbal fights with the maloofs and taunting other players' wives...wtf? yelling at the guys who signed your husbands check? get the **** outta here!


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Just read in SI, keep your eyes out for Doug and the wife's reality show, coming to some BET sister station in October. He's still lookin for a team though. How do you think the Mrs. would like Europe?


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Kuskid said:


> Just read in SI, keep your eyes out for Doug and the wife's reality show, coming to some BET sister station in October. He's still lookin for a team though. How do you think the Mrs. would like Europe?


I don't care who they are, those reality shows based on a married couple always give me the creeps.

As for Europe, as long as it doesn't snow Mrs. Christie probably wouldn't mind. And those European teams still like a "name" NBA player on their roster; if nothing else he does still have a name---plus the notoriety of his marrige :laugh: May help sell him to some European team, who knows?


----------

